# RJ the puppy, boy do they grow fast! (Lots of Pics!)



## iDrift (Dec 3, 2013)

Here are some pics of my pup RJ. They range from 6 weeks up to him currently at almost 14 weeks. He didn't stay little for long! I'll try to keep updating with more pics as he grows. Out of curiosity judging by his coat color in the 13-14 weeks pics and the amount of tan he has on him now, do you all think he'll retain a dark saddle or probably be a mostly tan GSD? Just curious!

8 Weeks:


Almost 12 Weeks:


6 Weeks:


6 Weeks He really likes smelling the BBQ:


6 Week Car ride home:


8 Weeks "I don't really like dressing up":


~8 Weeks Playing in leaves:


~10 Weeks Petsmart Training:


~13-14 Weeks:






Making friends at the Dog Park and Petco/Mart:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup-looks very active


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

They sure do grow up fast. Especially between the 13 week and 16 week. They start looking like the big boys. Thanks for sharing. Such a cute guy. Love his face markings.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes they do, I don't even remember when my little guy got so big. 

He sure is a cutie, enjoy it while it last 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> Yes they do, I don't even remember when my little guy got so big.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


So true. You go to bed and wake up to a totally different looking dog. They literally grow overnight.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> So true. You go to bed and wake up to a totally different looking dog. They literally grow overnight.


LOL Basically, I know my guy is only 9 months but he's almost unrecognizable people can't believe how much he's changed they always tell me wait is that the puppy or did you get another dog ha-ha just insane 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## iDrift (Dec 3, 2013)

Haha yep he is very active, always wanting to play and will talk to you until you give in. 

That's how it seems, every day I wake up he looks noticeably bigger! Especially like you said from 13 weeks onward.


----------



## iDrift (Dec 3, 2013)

RJ had his first snow today, he is now 14 weeks!


----------



## Shaolinsun (Jul 29, 2013)

wow, he is pretty big now.

i love his colors. =]


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

iDrift said:


> RJ had his first snow today, he is now 14 weeks!


Hey wait a second why isn't going through that awkward looking phase lol Not fair 

What a good looking boy 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## iDrift (Dec 3, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> Hey wait a second why isn't going through that awkward looking phase lol Not fair
> 
> What a good looking boy
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4



Haha, I think it has something to do with those tree trunk legs he has, it makes him look proportional, but I'm sure it's coming haha!

Thanks!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe my guy is 9 months and is all awkward looking ha-ha 
He's all ears and leg's, looks so doofy 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## iDrift (Dec 3, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> Maybe my guy is 9 months and is all awkward looking ha-ha
> He's all ears and leg's, looks so doofy
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


 Haha he looks awesome! Seems like he has a very happy and playful attitude as well!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

He has to be one of the best dogs I have ever owned he so playful and really gentle with my kids it's amazing. He only plays rough with me and my husband and out other gsd Bella, as soon as my kids come into the room he lays down. I also make him chase me around our yard and my son gets mad because he won't chase and tackle him lol. He is also so affectionate he's a big lap dog wherever I'm sitting he always wants to be on my lap ha-ha he's really a Pomeranian in a gsd body 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## iDrift (Dec 3, 2013)

Haha, you pretty much just described RJ's temperament. Are they long lost brothers?! Haha.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Ha-ha probably.. Well best wishes for you and Rj, Enjoy 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## iDrift (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks, same to you, Bella, and Gatticus.


----------



## iDrift (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's a few updated pics of RJ. These are right before 16 weeks!



Loves his SuperDog haha



Paw Size Comparison


----------

